# Should we buy the Runt of the litter?



## BingoHoracek (Apr 9, 2008)

Its a Bassett Hound and the Breeders say that runts grow up to be well adjusted dogs but hmmmmmmmm (you know what Im thinking)


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

Ive had runts before and they turned out bigger than the rest!as long as hes healthy,i dont think it will be a problem(unless hes super thin/mangy/lethargic)


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

clare7577 said:


> Ive had runts before and they turned out bigger than the rest!as long as hes healthy,i dont think it will be a problem(unless hes super thin/mangy/lethargic)


I second that. Unless there is some underlying health issue then theres nothing to worry about. Its like children, they grow at different rates but it doesnt mean anything.


----------



## Guest (Apr 9, 2008)

our cassie was a runt she is great now wouldnt change owt


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

My German Shepherd was classed as the runt..There were 3 bitches left and 2 dogs,but she was dark in colour and that was what I wanted...so I had her she was half the size...but with good food and loads of love.she is something 
I would never change.I love her to bits...and she is big for her age now....


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Only you can decide there is normally always one smaller one in a litter we sold one and he was nicknamed mini cooper cos he was small he is now quite a big boy. You are the only one there to be able to assess whether you think the puppy is healthy and sound if in doubt ask the breeder to take the pup to the vet for a vet health check although only valid for 24 hrs at least your mind will hopefully be at rest, expect to pay the vets fee unless you have a very good breeder!!!!

We no longer refer to them as runts but as the smaller ones it sounds nicer!!!!

good luck with what you decide


----------



## Tory01 (Mar 21, 2008)

It does sound better..to think people used to but them down when they were born.


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2008)

BingoHoracek said:


> Its a Bassett Hound and the Breeders say that runts grow up to be well adjusted dogs but hmmmmmmmm (you know what Im thinking)


In our border collie's last litter, the last puppy of five was born four hours after the rest. (She was actually born on the back seat of the car on the hard shoulder of the M1 on the way to the emergency vet at 3.30 am!). The poor sausage was so weak that my neice had to hold her onto a nipple all the way home, and her sucking reflex was almost non-existent. Once we were home, she was so much smaller and weaker than the other dogs (all boys) that she couldn't get to Evie's nipples, and consequently we spent most of the next 24 hours moving the boys out of the way and putting her back on a nipple. We thought we were going to have to hand rear her, and were even worried that we might lose her, but as she fed her sucking reflex improved and she began to grow stronger, until at the end of the first week she had caught up in strength and size with the boys. She is now happily bossing around her new owners and their 18 month old border collie - she has them all under her paw. So I would agree with your breeders when they say runts can grow up to be well-adjusted dogs.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

I bought a runt Rottie, you should see her now, she is the size of a small horse, she is tall as well as broad. 
so i think the runts, or smaller ones turn out to be better some times, so long as the little ones health is ok, then i see no reason not to buy it.


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I took a runt of the a litter on, he was a sick puppy cost me a mint. He was always a weak looking dog but he had a great character. He had a shorter than average life.

I would take the advice of other forum members, check his/her health.

Sue


----------



## catzndogz (Mar 12, 2008)

my first springer pup that mum & dad let me pick for myself was the runt and she grew to be a very health girl who lived till she was 14


----------

